# Will my MP Soap melt?



## Mir 22 (Jun 24, 2008)

At a craft fair in July? (I live in the midwest)

Is that possible and if so anything I can do...?


----------



## pepperi27 (Jun 24, 2008)

I don't think it will melt but it may sweat like hell! LOL You will need to wrap it tightly in plastic wrap. If possible keep your soaps in a cooler it may help with the sweating? I've never tried but someone here suggested that at one point.


----------



## Mir 22 (Jun 24, 2008)

pepperi~ 

Thanks for your response! You're right -- it could definitely sweat like hell.  :shock:  I don't know if a cooler will even help -- I thought I read somewhere that it could possibly even make things worse? (btw, it's hot AND humid here). Aiy. What do you think? I wrap my soap in plastic wrap and put them inside tied cellophane bags.

Anyone else have any ideas?

Thanks so much!

Mir


----------



## fladais (Jun 25, 2008)

i attended a fair back in april and i had quite a few bars to melt in the sun.  everything was ok until that darn sun had to move around.    

they were all wrapped in saran wrap and i never thought of using a cooler.

oh, and i'm from alabama.


----------



## Tabitha (Jun 25, 2008)

YES! It will melt if the sun hits them directly. The heat itself _should _be OK but the sun will turn M&P into a puddle. Ask me how I know  :cry: .


----------



## pepperi27 (Jun 25, 2008)

Wow that sucks well I don't mean putting them on top of ice in a cooler. I thought maybe using cooling packs you know the blue ones may in fact help. Maybe you could put an umbrella over the cooler? LMAO  A while ago I attended a regular fair near my home. As I was passing by I saw this soap stand and the dude had loaves of mp soap not wrapped either and the sun was smack on them! No they didn't melt at all! I went closer and looked at the soap and they didn't have any sweating either? So that was around two pm the hottest time of day in nyc, I went back again around five or six and they were still alive? I don't know what his trick was but ****.


----------



## Lane (Jun 25, 2008)

When I sold in Iowa, I did outside Farmers Markets, 90 degree temps with 80% humidity...Ewwwwwwwwww. The BEST thing I ever did, was switch to a CP *type* of MP. Like this one: http://www.peakcandle.com/products/Low- ... P1010.aspx

I'd even use a 50/50 mix and it really helped! For some reason, the CP type MP has a higher melting point and nearly NO sweat! It was the ONLY way I could sell outside, in the summer. 

Plus, you can wrap these types of MP in paper! I think, in some cases, the plastic wrap holds in heat and heats the soap even more....


----------



## Lane (Jun 25, 2008)

pepperi27 said:
			
		

> As I was passing by I saw this soap stand and the dude had loaves of mp soap not wrapped either and the sun was smack on them! No they didn't melt at all! I went closer and looked at the soap and they didn't have any sweating either? So that was around two pm the hottest time of day in nyc, I went back again around five or six and they were still alive? I don't know what his trick was but ****.


 I'm tellin ya! CP type MP!


----------



## Mir 22 (Jun 25, 2008)

Wow. Lane!!!! Thank you!! 

I think you just saved me -- that is an excellent piece of advice. And I normally order from peak candle, too! 

Thank you so much.


----------



## Mir 22 (Jun 25, 2008)

fladais~ I can't even imagine Alabama summers. Eeek!

Tabitha~ Sorry to hear you "know" from experience.   

Lane~ I just placed my order for low sweat soap!


----------



## fladais (Jun 25, 2008)

Mir 22 said:
			
		

> fladais~ I can't even imagine Alabama summers. Eeek!



well, we're having one now if you'd like to join us.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






paula


----------



## Lane (Jun 25, 2008)

Mir 22 said:
			
		

> Wow. Lane!!!! Thank you!!
> 
> I think you just saved me -- that is an excellent piece of advice. And I normally order from peak candle, too!
> 
> Thank you so much.


 You are very welcome!  You will have to let us all know how your soaps behave in the heat.


----------

